# Bella's first cut



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Before...
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=2AasWrhk2ZtHOA

After...
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=2AasWrhk2ZtHKQ


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She looks so soft - bet you can't stop cuddling her!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Aah what a transformation!! She looks lovely


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ah she looks so sweet and huggable. Isn't amazing how a cut transforms them into a different dog.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely, cuddly, baby x


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

She is SUPER soft...and all the little tiny knots are gone! Yay! I'm really quite pleased with the cut. I think I might trim around her nose a little bit more, but other than that, the groomer did a fantastic job.

BTW - is it customary to tip the groomer? I didn't think of it until after my hubby picked her up!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Unless its different over the pond they charge enough here without tipping although I think as a nation your probably better at tipping than us tight Brits x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

what a difference!!!
We didn't tip our groomer...also I was pissed off at them..I did tip when we went in for just a face trim....our groomers debit machine has a tip option so I felt obligated the first time...I guess people must do it. but would like to hear what others do.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahaha, Karen!  I've gone in for spa treatments before (massage/facial/mani/pedi) and I think...why the heck do I have to tip you? This cost me a fortune as it is! I suppose the way their paid is similar to a server, but I don't know for sure.

Anyway...off topic...

I'd love to hear what others say as well.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

sonatalady7 said:


> BTW - is it customary to tip the groomer? I didn't think of it until after my hubby picked her up!


Tip the groomer? OMG I never did that? Is that why the lady I went too started sending Flo home with such ghastly hair dos after my second, third and fourth visit


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> Tip the groomer? OMG I never did that? Is that why the lady I went too started sending Flo home with such ghastly hair dos after my second, third and fourth visit


Couldn't be! I tipped 50% for a face trim...then brought lady in for a full do...and if you look back at my ladys hair cut posts....they didn't even cut her body hair at all!! lol


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Embee...I certainly hope not!! Our groomer did a really nice job! Although, I'll probably start to give it a go myself...I can't afford not to!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You've got to do it yourself if tipping 50% for a face trim lol , then all that stress Amanda waiting for Ladys cut only to find they didnt really do anything lol.... cos you're such a good tipper they thought you'd have to go more often if they dont do much ... they saw you coming lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! so do you have to get dog specific trimmers or do human ones work


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got dog ones but they are almost if not the same as the ones I'd bought ( and never really used ) for my sons hair a few years ago ..... I'll look they might even be the same make. I could probably get away with making a mess of the dogs rather than my son, he would nt let me any where near him. I keep wanting to do Mable but she's not quite as chilled as Wilf but obviously still a baby x


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ohhh...it's looking like there are a couple of us that might try to do our own cuts next time!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I could never groom Dylan myself - I can't even get him to stay still long enough for me to brush him. That's why he gets so matted. Even the groomer says he's a real challenge! I need to just hand him over to someone else to cope with him!


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Huggy sweety teddy.


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

what an adorable cut!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

so beautiful


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She looks great! If I were you I wouldn't be able to stop petting her, she looks so soft!

Grooming yourself is pretty easy once you get the basics, I've been doing 'Lo and D for nearly three years now. When you learn enough to get the look you envisioned, it's real fun.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you have professional tools? Blow dryer? She's so squirmy!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

sonatalady7 said:


> Do you have professional tools? Blow dryer? She's so squirmy!!


You can just use a hair dryer and if they won't stay still you can put them in their crate and dry them. As soon as I got Flo I used to blow air on her when I was drying my own hair to get her used to the warm air and noise. She will now sit still to be dried if I give her a yummy treat every few minutes.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Many, I did the same. I would just turn the blowdryer and point it at her. She sits there with her little face looking at the air blowing on her and sniffing. It's really cute! Haven't tried much else. 

She's sooooo cuddly soft right now! I go home and pick her up and squeeeeze her. She loves being picked up.


----------

